# Best Photography backdrops?



## MrsLittle (Dec 12, 2011)

I was wondering where you all purchase your backdrops from? I was thinking of trying out some vintage style/damask backdrops-since they are so popular with the moms these days.


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually shoot on seamless paper of all colors, Textured material background is not something i like. Its a matter of taste i guess.

I purchase them from a local store.


----------



## paigew (Dec 12, 2011)

paper? where do you get paper that big? I saw on flickr that some people use masonite board....I'm interested in ideas too!


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

paigew said:


> paper? where do you get paper that big? I saw on flickr that some people use masonite board....I'm interested in ideas too!



Seamless paper roll, they come in 4.5, 9 and 12 feet wide and are usually 36 feet long.

you can find them in any photo retail store or even online. 

These are the things i buy local since the shipping on a 12 ft roll would be probably expensive.


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

Seamless


----------



## paigew (Dec 12, 2011)

awesome! thanks  so are you usually able to reuse it? Or does it get crinkled and torn?


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

paigew said:


> awesome! thanks  so are you usually able to reuse it? Or does it get crinkled and torn?



This is why i like seamless paper, you don't have to fight the wrinkles. Its thicker than "paper" and durable. if you cleaning it carefully, and your models with heels doesn't rip it apart, you can keep a for months... Once you get too many marks on it, dirt and scratches, you just cut the part that is screwed up and your good to go.

I use a swiffer broom to wipe the crap of it. with 1 roll of paper, shooting 2+ session a week, I keep the same roll of paper for months.

I always recommend to get the 3 primary one. White black and gray.

Remember for full body shots you need at least the 9 feet. The 53 inch is wide enough for head shots and 3/4 shots, baby's kids, small product and some other stuff.


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 12, 2011)

It wont crink up if I place baby on top?


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

nope, you just have to make sure its on a solid floor. no carpet.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

Denny MFG
I wouldn't spend a ton of money on anything trendy-tendy comes and goes mighty fast. I might think about a piece of fabric with a huge damask print but I wouldn't spend $100 to God only knows on trendy-it will be un-trendy in a year and you won't be able to use it. 

Now an overlay or texture to be used in photoshop? usually much cheaper and more economically wise in the long run of things.


----------

